# Horror Cartoons Archive



## Uath (Aug 21, 2008)

As most of you know, I've been posting a "Horror Cartoon Of The Week" up on my website. I've decided to archive them. I also have the drawings published in one of my Galleries, but here I get to talk about them. I waited to tell about this page until I had four or five posted. Keep checking back. I'll keep updating them:

http://ghastlydoor.com/horror-cartoons-archive/


----------

